# Hygrophila Corymbosa Compact melting



## cruzersoul (Sep 18, 2011)

I recently received a few Hygrophila Corymbosa Compact and I noticed within the past few days that many of leaves are turning transparent and eventually melting. Upon further examination I noticed that I have two seemingly different types of leaves growing on the plant, 1 that is skinnier than the other, and it seems that most of the melting is occurring on the fatter leaves. That being said, I have a few questions. 

1. Are these fatter leaves the results of the plant initially being grown, and the skinnier leaves are from it being grown submersed?

2. If the answer to question 1 is yes, is it normal for these leaves to be dying?

Thanks, 

-Drew


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

It sounds like your _Hygrophila corymbosa_ was grown emersed. If so, melting of the wider (emersed) leaves is completely normal. If you're noticing that the new growth at the top of the stem is melting, then there's something else going on.


----------



## cruzersoul (Sep 18, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> It sounds like your _Hygrophila corymbosa_ was grown emersed. If so, melting of the wider (emersed) leaves is completely normal. If you're noticing that the new growth at the top of the stem is melting, then there's something else going on.


What do you mean by top of the stem? Do you mean the center of the plant at the top of the stem? If so, those leaves seem to be a much lighter green compared to the other leaves and they have a slight tinge of red in them! Hope that makes sense!

-Drew


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

cruzersoul said:


> What do you mean by top of the stem? Do you mean the center of the plant at the top of the stem? If so, those leaves seem to be a much lighter green compared to the other leaves and they have a slight tinge of red in them! Hope that makes sense!
> 
> -Drew


The light green/red growth at the tip of the stem is all new submerged growth. It is natural for all of the older emersed growth to die off when placed in submerged conditions. It sounds like your _Hygrophila_ is doing well so i wouldn't be concerned about the old leaves turning transparent/falling off.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Yea, red growth on kompakt is quite attractive actually, I had that on my Edge. Remember to make some nice cuts to the central stem regularily, I cut mine almost every week about 1 node up the stem (frickin thing grew about 3" a week with high light and CO2) and before I knew it I had 5 full plants growing off of the single original stem, all stems about 1/3" thick with gorgeous leaves coming off it. Of course, that was about half my edge so I just ripped it out and its been floating in my holding tank for a while, but it was pretty while it lasted haha. Now the leaves are all eaten away by my spixi snails and dying... Meh.


----------

